# Tax return calculator



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey,

Does anyone know where I can find a good free tax return calculator online?

I can find basic ones that use the info of what I earned against what I already paid in taxes. But I can't find any that also take into consideration RRSP deductions, medical expenses and educational costs.

Thanks,
Fraser


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Have you tried taxtips.ca? It seems pretty detailed.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.moneychimp.com/features/tax_calculator.htm


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Guban said:


> Have you tried taxtips.ca? It seems pretty detailed.


http://www.taxtips.ca/calculators/canadian-tax/canadian-tax-calculator.htm ... works for me


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

+1 for taxtips.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Couldn't you just use one of the free tax programs?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Fraser19 said:


> ... I can find basic ones that use the info of what I earned against what I already paid in taxes. But I can't find any that also take into consideration RRSP deductions, medical expenses and educational costs...


With all of these factors, it sounds like you might be better to use tax return software or a spreadsheet.

Here is an example of software that's been released for the 2014 tax year
http://www.studiotax.com/en/

Or here's a spreadsheet (though it hasn't released the 2014 version yet so it might be off a bit):
http://www.peeltech.ca/mytax.shtml


Cheers


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

dubmac said:


> http://www.moneychimp.com/features/tax_calculator.htm


Did you realize that this is for US taxpayers paying US taxes??


----------



## axelis (Jan 13, 2015)

I used StudioTax last year and it worked well (although the UI wasn't perfect, but hey it's free!)


----------



## Allan Madan (Jan 23, 2015)

Please visit http://http://madanca.com/learn/financial-calculators/.
There are several useful financial calculators on various tax topics.

Sincerely, 
http://www.madanca.com
Madan Chartered Accountant


----------

